# the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride THIS SUNDAY



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 27, 2011)

Should be a great day with temps predicted to be in the low 80's -- last months ride had 120 + riders -- go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details & directions -- see you there -- ALL RIDERS WELCOME


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 29, 2011)

*Come one --------  come all*

Lets ride -- See everyone THIS Sunday May 1st -- ride vintage


----------

